# Kmail Desaster

## Erdie

Hi,

ich habe gestern nach der KDE Migration auf 4.14.* entgültig Kmail  den Rücken gekehrt. Zum wiederholten Mal  waren alle Mail verschwunden  bzw. nicht lesbar. Dubiose Prozesse erzeugen Systemlast und es gab zahlreiche  Crashes. An Migrationen zwischen Versionen scheinen die KDEpim Entwickler offenbar gar nicht zu denken. Ich frage  mich immer wieder was die  geraucht haben.

Wahrscheinlich hätte sich das Problem lösen lassen. Ich habe es aber aufgegeben und bin bis jetzt mit claws mail glücklich. Wem geht es genauo?

Grüße

Martin

----------

## l3u

Willkommen bei KMail 2. Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich dran.

----------

## Erdie

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Willkommen bei KMail 2. Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich dran.

 

Ich habe es jahrelang versucht. Irgendwann ist die Geduld zuende. Claws  mail funktioniert bis jetzt recht gut.

----------

## l3u

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt …

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich bin immer noch bei Kmail. Die Integration in den Desktop und die Kombination mit Android ist einfach unschlagbar.

Du musst halt alle deine Mailkonten als Imap betreiben, dann kann dir nicht viel passieren. Alles in die Cloud und Kmail verliert seinen Schrecken... Aber ist wirklich einmalig, was die sich da zusammenfrickeln. Bei 4.13 hat Kmail noch perfekt funktioniert. Und bei 4.14 kam nichts dazu, es hat sich nichts geändert, es wurde nur kaputt gemacht. Das ist echt eine starke Leistung.

Aber was für eine Version verwendest du denn genau? Es war meine ich nur die Version 4.14.0 und 4.14.1 wo dieses Problem aufgetreten ist. Aktuell ist ja 4.14.4 und das läuft wieder ohne Probleme.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es war meine ich nur die Version 4.14.0 und 4.14.1 wo dieses Problem aufgetreten ist. Aktuell ist ja 4.14.4 und das läuft wieder ohne Probleme.

 

Das ist das Problem mit Kompatibilitätsproblemen/Änderungen/...: A geht, B ändert was, C ändert nichts. User X aktualisiert A->B (Problem); B->C (kein Problem). User Y aktualisiert A->C - und hat auch ein Problem  :Wink: 

Erdie hat scheinbar kde stable, du testing. Er kommt von 4.12.5 (richtig?), du von 4.14.2 (AFAIK gibt es noch kein 4.14.4 release). Er bekommt die bugs (?) aus 4.14.[0,1] deshalb erst mit 4.14.3.

Kann mich aber auch irren.

Selber bin ich seit einiger Zeit komplett kde-los. KDE4 hatte bugs beim powermanagement mit openrc, AFAIR auch (trotz angeblichem fix) mit systemd. selbes mit KDE5 - er wählt einfach die falschen Timings für screen blanking/locking. Ich seh auch keinen Nutzen mehr, da kde bei mir nur noch desktop+kwin war, die meisten Programme waren non-kde.

Mittlerweile schwappt das Desaster auch auf QT5 über. Qt-5.3 machte jedes Programm unbenutzbar, weil plötzlich keine Mausbewegungen/scrolling mehr erfasst wurden. Qt-5.4 crasht sobald man nen Print dialog aufmacht. Evtl. ist es ein packaging-Problem, da das heruntergeladene Binary von qt-project.org anstandslos funktioniert  :Sad:  Aber jetzt meine Qt-Programme alle ohne portage selbst verwalten? Wahrscheinlich werd ich doch schauen müssen, was das so "geliebte" GTK bietet... Meh  :Sad: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

KDE hat Fehler, Gnome ist ein Fehler... Ich finde es seit 3.12 unbenutzbar. Hat sich bei 3.14 absolut nichts verbessert.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> KDE hat Fehler, Gnome ist ein Fehler... Ich finde es seit 3.12 unbenutzbar. Hat sich bei 3.14 absolut nichts verbessert.

 

Warum Gnome? Ich rede von GTK. evince muss ich zwangsweise zum Drucken verwenden (Fehler seit Ewigkeiten im PsDevice (bekannt), der Drucken einiger pdfs mit Qt[4,5] verhindert, ebenso ist pdftops defekt). Die Programme sind dank GUI-redesign und Headerbar überall außer in gnome etwas "fremd" - aber wenigstens funktionieren sie!

----------

## Erdie

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du musst halt alle deine Mailkonten als Imap betreiben, dann kann dir nicht viel passieren. 

 

Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Leider läßt GMX das nur bei Premium Kunden zu  :Wink:  Ich habe zwar eine 1und1 Domain und entsprechende Mailkonten aber die Altlasten sind nicht so einfach loszuwerden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mailaccounts sind ein echter Fluch. Am übelsten sind die, die an irgend einen Provider gebunden sind und die dann weg sind, wenn du den Anbieter wechselt. Ich bin seit Ewigkeiten bei Yahoo und die haben es dann irgendwann mal zu Imap geschafft. Und bei Google, weil es da Imap schon immer gab. Und mit Android führte da sowieso kein Weg mehr dran vorbei.

Und seit dem ertrage ich auch Kmail.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich habe einen IMAP-Firmenaccount und einen POP3 privaten Account. Und nach den Wirrungen um die Umstellung auf KMail2 habe ich keinerlei Probleme mehr gehabt... Wie macht Ihr das nur immer?  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   
> 
> Du musst halt alle deine Mailkonten als Imap betreiben, dann kann dir nicht viel passieren.  
> 
> Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Leider läßt GMX das nur bei Premium Kunden zu  Ich habe zwar eine 1und1 Domain und entsprechende Mailkonten aber die Altlasten sind nicht so einfach loszuwerden.

 

Hmm ich kann Imap verwenden, ok ich habe ein account bei web.de (kein premium oder sons son quatsch), aber da die alle zu selben konzern gehören könnte es auch mit einem gmx account funktionieren

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm ich kann Imap verwenden, ok ich habe ein account bei web.de (kein premium oder sons son quatsch), aber da die alle zu selben konzern gehören könnte es auch mit einem gmx account funktionieren

 

Beim Einrichten des GMX Accounts hatte ich nach eine Doku gegoogled. Ein Treffer auf der gmx domain erklärte die Server und Ports und da stand eindeutig, dass IMAP ausschließlich für Premium Accouts verfügbar sei. Ok, es kann ein Fake sein, glaube ich aber nicht wirklich ..

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> Hmm ich kann Imap verwenden, ok ich habe ein account bei web.de (kein premium oder sons son quatsch), aber da die alle zu selben konzern gehören könnte es auch mit einem gmx account funktionieren 
> 
> Beim Einrichten des GMX Accounts hatte ich nach eine Doku gegoogled. Ein Treffer auf der gmx domain erklärte die Server und Ports und da stand eindeutig, dass IMAP ausschließlich für Premium Accouts verfügbar sei. Ok, es kann ein Fake sein, glaube ich aber nicht wirklich ..

 

Die stimmt wohl nicht mehr habe das hier gefunden: http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/index.php/Thread/61500-Trozu-GMX-Freemail-ist-IMAP-Zugriff-m%C3%B6glich/

Jetzt werden wir aber arg offtopic  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Leider läßt GMX das nur bei Premium Kunden zu  Ich habe zwar eine 1und1 Domain und entsprechende Mailkonten aber die Altlasten sind nicht so einfach loszuwerden.

 

Das ist falsch.

Vor 4 oder 5 Jahren hat GMX IMAP für die Free-Accounts freigegeben. Sie haben's nur nicht an die große Glocke gehängt. Sonst würde ja niemand mehr das Promail kaufen.

https://hilfe.gmx.net/mailprogramme/imap.html

Probier's einfach aus.

----------

## Erdie

Ja, cool. Das wußte ich  nicht. Dann könnte ich ja zu kmail zurückgehen, werde ich aber jetzt nicht mehr tun. Die haben mich zu oft geärgert.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ja, cool. Das wußte ich  nicht. Dann könnte ich ja zu kmail zurückgehen, werde ich aber jetzt nicht mehr tun. Die haben mir zu oft geärgert.

 

Wobei das ganze jetzt eher unabhängig von kmail ist. (das man mit dem free GMX account IMAP verwenden kann oder nicht)

----------

## Klaus Meier

So unabhängig ist das nicht. Bei Imap sind die Mails ja immer auf dem Server, während sie bei pop3 lokal auf dem Rechner gespeichert sind. Wenn sich dann ein Mailclient so verhält wie Kmail, dann ist die Gefahr regelmäßig sehr groß, das die Mails weg sind. Bei Evolution hatte ich hier vor kurzem auch etwas ähnliches gelesen, dass es da von 2 auf 3 etwas geklemmt hat.

Bei Imap löscht du einfach alle Konten und legst sie wieder neu an. Damit hast du dann keine Probleme. Ist fünf Minuten Arbeit, aber die Vorteile stehen im nächsten Absatz...

Und ich muss sagen, in Kombination mit einem Android-Smartpohone ist KDE-Pim einfach sensationell. Termine, Kalender, Kontakte sind perfekt integriert. Deutlich besser als mit Evolution. Von Thunderbird ganz zu schweigen. KDE-Connect kannst du zum Filetransfer nehmen und es zeigt dir alles an, was auf deinem Smartphone passiert. Kommt eine SMS, dann sieht auf dem Bildschirm von wem und um was es geht.

Von daher möchte ich von Kmail gar nicht mehr weg. Und wenn man weiß, wie man die bekannten Probleme in den Griff bekommt, dann ist das doch auch was. Ohne Imap würde ich Kmail auch nicht (mehr) nutzen.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> So unabhängig ist das nicht. Bei Imap sind die Mails ja immer auf dem Server, während sie bei pop3 lokal auf dem Rechner gespeichert sind. Wenn sich dann ein Mailclient so verhält wie Kmail, dann ist die Gefahr regelmäßig sehr groß, das die Mails weg sind. Bei Evolution hatte ich hier vor kurzem auch etwas ähnliches gelesen, dass es da von 2 auf 3 etwas geklemmt hat.

 

Also so ganz korrekt ist das ja nicht.

Auch IMAP speichert Mails lokal. Wie viel und wann usw. kann man einstellen. Ich verwende offlineimap, das speichert ALLE Mails lokal auf dem Rechner. Genauso gibt es bei POP3 die Möglichkeit, die Mails auf dem Server zu belassen. Das sollte NOCH sicherer sein als IMAP.

Des weiteren kann ein böses IMAP-Command oder ein Fehler im Cache auch alle Mails auf dem Server löschen. Bei der Qualität der IMAP-Resource, die mich oft in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat, sollte man sich das genau überlegen  :Wink:  Such mal, da gab es mehrere Bugs. AFAIR konnte es passieren dass sich akonadi aufhängt. wenn man den dann abschießt (oder es nicht merkt und einfach den Rechner runterfährt) waren - schwupps - plötzlich Mails unwiderruflich (!) gelöscht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ja, wenn das alles so ist, dann frage ich mich, warum überhaupt jemand Probleme mit Kmail hat, warum ihm die Mails abhanden kommen.

Man kann da sehr viel konfigurieren, wenn man es will. Machen aber die meisten erst mal nicht. Wenn das jeder optimal eingestellt hätte, gäbe es diese ganzen Beschwerden über Kmail gar nicht. Natürlich kann man bei Imap einstellen, dass die Mails auf dem Rechner gespeichert werden. Sie bleiben aber trotzdem auf dem Mailserver. Und werden gelöscht, wenn ich sie lokal lösche.

Bei pop3 ist die Standardeinstellung, dass sie beim Abholen auf dem Server gelöscht werden. Kann man abschalten, das ist richtig, das geht überall. Nutze pop3 schon lange nicht mehr, was irgendwo ging und woanders nicht war die Einstellung, dass sie vom Server gelöscht werden, wenn ich sie lokal lösche. Dann läuft das Ding irgendwann mal über und du musst dich mit dem Webfrontend hinsetzen und alles nicht mehr benötigte noch mal löschen. Keine Ahnung, welcher Mailer das war, ist mir damals jedenfalls tierisch auf den Keks gegangen.

Soll jetzt aber auch nicht in eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Imap/pop3 ausarten. War jetzt einfach so als Hinweis gedacht, wie man das ganz einfach in den Griff bekommt.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe die Funktion "Nachrichten auf dem Server lassen" schon lange genutzt, seit ich wegen Kmail mal alle mails verloren hatte. Das waren einige tausend.

Seitdem ist es immer wieder vorgekommen, dass die lokalen Mails nicht lesbar  waren, Arkonadi sich aufgehängt hatte und alles mögliche sonst noch. Die Performance war  auch grottig. Irgendwann nervt es. Ich habe einfach  keine Lust  mehr  auf kmail. Vor allem  habe  ich die Eindruck, dass die Entwickler nicht aus den Problemen gelernt haben, weil immer die  gleichen auftreten. Und das, obwohl KDE schon lange in der abgehangenen Phase sein sollte. Mir fehlt  das Vertrauen, dass die wissen, was sie tun.

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe es aber aufgegeben und bin bis jetzt mit claws mail glücklich. Wem geht es genauo?

 

Meld.

In dem Moment, in dem Akonadi Pflichtabhängigkeit wurde, ist es von der Platte geflogen: claws-mail tut es seitdem für die Familie (für mich war alpine schon immer gut genug).

Und da KDE4 den Semantik-Desktop-Unsinn weiter gepusht hat, ging KDE selbst kurz danach auch zum Mülleimer - bis auf kdm und k3b habe ich eigentlich nichts vermisst, und für diese beiden gibt es workarounds, die es für mich notfalls tun.

Erst wenn nepomuk und der Nachfolger ein rein optionales Tool geworden sind, schaue ich mir KDE wieder an - vermutlich also nie.

----------

## Klaus Meier

In 4.13 wurde Nepomuk doch entsorgt. Ok, damit die Freude nicht zu groß wird, kam baloo. Aber das kann man dann seit 4.13.irgendwas komplett abschalten. Also in der ersten Version noch nicht, kam erst später. Oder wenn man es doch will, ihm sagen, welche Verzeichnisse es beachten soll und welche nicht.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> baloo. Aber das kann man dann seit 4.13.irgendwas komplett abschalten. Also in der ersten Version noch nicht, kam erst später.

 

Aha; ich hatte die ersten Berichte von fehlgeschlagenen Abschaltversuchen gehört und mich seitdem nicht weiter für die "Umbenennung" von nepomuk interessiert.

Wenn man es sogar optional nicht kompilieren kann und also keine Datenbank in der Größenordnung von mysql zum Betrieb einer Windowsoberfläche mit ein paar Programmen braucht, schaue ich mir kde vielleicht demnächst doch mal wieder an. Mit kmail zumindest ist man über akonadi aber ja immer noch an eine überdimensionale Datenbank gekoppelt.

----------

## franzf

 *mv wrote:*   

> Aha; ich hatte die ersten Berichte von fehlgeschlagenen Abschaltversuchen gehört und mich seitdem nicht weiter für die "Umbenennung" von nepomuk interessiert.

 

FAnd die Anwort auf den Wunsch das optional zu machen auch komisch: "Nömachichnich. Baloo ist ganz schalnk, du spürst es nicht. Und wenn doch issesnbug, den du melden musst."

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man es sogar optional nicht kompilieren kann und also keine Datenbank in der Größenordnung von mysql zum Betrieb einer Windowsoberfläche mit ein paar Programmen braucht, schaue ich mir kde vielleicht demnächst doch mal wieder an.

 

Baloo verwendet xapian. Im Gegensatz zu virtuoso, was deutlich mehr Features bietet als ein semantic-desktop braucht, ist das nicht spürbar. Das Ding ist richtig schnell. Ich verwende notmuch für meine Mails, und das baut auf xapian auf.  Auch große Queries sind im Bruchteil einer Sekunde fertig. Ich denke es macht wirklich nichts aus das Ding bei Nichtgefallen einfach abzuschalten...

----------

## schmidicom

Sorry, aber baloo ist nun wirklich kein Grund den KDE zu meiden. Im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorgänger mit dem ganzen sematic Quatsch bemerkt man den neuen Indexer nicht einmal.

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorgänger mit dem ganzen sematic Quatsch bemerkt man den neuen Indexer nicht einmal.

 

Aber baloo bietet doch ebenfalls den ganzen semantic Quatsch an. Sogar die Anfangs nicht erhältliche Funktion files Activities zuzuordnen wurde implementiert (mit ner kleinen sqlite Datenbank).

AFAIK gibt's tagging nur für xattr-fähige Dateisysteme, was noch mehr Balast abgeworfen hat.

----------

## schmidicom

So wie ich die ganzen Blogs und auch im laufe der Zeit veränderten USE-Flags verstanden habe war die alte Indexierung (nepomuk) hauptsächlich wegen diesem Sematic-Quatsch, RDF und so weiter (ich kann es nicht anders nennen, sorry) so extrem langsam, aufwendig und letzten Endes auch instabil (ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie oft ich die DB von nepomuk von Hand löschen musste).

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> So wie ich die ganzen Blogs und auch im laufe der Zeit veränderten USE-Flags verstanden habe war die alte Indexierung (nepomuk) hauptsächlich wegen diesem Sematic-Quatsch, RDF und so weiter (ich kann es nicht anders nennen, sorry) so extrem langsam, aufwendig und letzten Endes auch instabil (ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie oft ich die DB von nepomuk von Hand löschen musste).

 

Grund für diese Unbenutzbarkeit war virtuoso, also das "backend". Viel zu viele Funktionen, die kde-nepomuk gar nicht nutzen konnte/wollte. virtuoso wurde jetzt gegen xapian + eigenen Code ausgetauscht. Der für User sichtbare Funktionsumfang ist mWn. identisch.

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> … bin bis jetzt mit claws mail glücklich. Wem geht es genauo?

 

Ich nutze Claws Mail (oder früher Sylpheed Claws) schon seit ca. 10 Jahren. Der Hauptgrund war damals, dass Claws-Mail gleich einen News-Reader mit eingebaut hat. Claws Mail ist schon genial, klein und schnell. Auch die Filter funktionieren klasse. Mittlerweile stört mich aber, dass ich den Google-Kalender in Claws-Mail nicht zum Laufen krieg. Da wurden in der Vergangenheit wohl mal ein paar Versuche unternommen, dann wurde das Projekt aber ziemlich am Anfang liegengelassen.

Bei meiner Schwester (OpenSUSE) und bei meinem Vater (Arch) hab ich aber KMail installiert. Bei Arch war's damals ganz problemlos. Bei OpenSuse musste ich etwas frickeln, da ich dort erst die 13.2 installiert hatte, bei der wohl Akonadi ziemlich kaputt war. Nach der Umstellung der Factory ging's aber. 

Kmail find ich jetzt nicht schlecht. Und gerade die vom Klaus angesprochene Integration mit dem Kalender und den Kontakten ist schon genial. ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich POP3 schon seit mehr als 6 oder 7 Jahren nicht mehr nutz. Damit kam auch Claws Mail damals nicht richtig klar. Entweder hatte er die Mails mehrfach runtergeladen (auf dem Server lassen), oder sie waren halt immer nur auf dem Rechner verfügbar, mit dem sie runtergeladen wurden. 

Ein weiterer Nachteil von Claws Mail war (ist?) das Drucken von E-Mails. Dafür brauchte man irgendein extra Plug-In, 

Klaus:

Wie meinst du das mit der Integration von KDE Pim ins Android Handy? Google Kalender funktioniert klasse mit KDE. Was und wie benutzt du da noch? Erklär mal bitte etwas ausführlicher. Synchronisierst du die Kontakte?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn man KDE installiert, dann kann man da das USE-Flag google setzen. Dann meldet man sich in den Einstellungen mit seinem Google-Konto an und sofort ist ohne weiteres Zutun alles da. Wie gesagt, einfach alles. Kontakte, Termine, Kalender. Klickst rechts unten auf die Uhr erscheinen sofort alle deine Termine. Wirst je nach Einstellung benachrichtigt und so weiter. Einen Gmail-Acconut hat man dann bei Kmail auch schon mal ohne weiteres zutun.

Wenn du da Probleme oder Fragen hast, nur zu. KDE mag so seine Probleme haben, aber wenn du ein Smartphone hast, dann geht da die Post ab. Da kommt sonst nichts mit.

----------

## schmidicom

Sorry Klaus aber da haben wir dann wohl zwei verschiedene KDE's, denn bei mir ist die Anbindung an Google ein einziges Flickwerk aus IMAP,SMTP und zwei weiteren Konten die im Akonadi eingerichtet werden müssen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Sorry Klaus aber da haben wir dann wohl zwei verschiedene KDE's, denn bei mir ist die Anbindung an Google ein einziges Flickwerk aus IMAP,SMTP und zwei weiteren Konten die im Akonadi eingerichtet werden müssen.

 

Hast das Flag google gesetzt?

----------

## schmidicom

Ja ist es, aber das einzige was dadurch im KDE Einzug hält sind eben diese zwei weiteren Konten. Von einer Benutzerfreundlichkeit wie unter Android ist Akonadi noch meilenweit entfernt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bist du auf stable oder testing? Keine Ahnung, bei mir läuft das super gut, da gewöhnt man sich sogar an Kmail. Eigentlich alles nur eine Frage der Einrichtung.

----------

## schmidicom

Mein KDE steht auf testing mit Version 4.14.3

----------

## Helmering

Ja was klappt denn bei Dir nicht?

Auch bei mir funktioniert die Synchronisation Rechner/Handy zweier IMAPS (Google und Hetzner), Kontakte und Terminplan (Google) bestens. Das Einrichten war nicht wirklich schwer.

Ralf

----------

## musv

Aber Hangouts kriegt man noch nicht in Kopete rein, oder? Das würde ich mir sehr wünschen. 

Ich überleg jetzt echt, ob ich tatsächlich neben Claws Mail mal KMail installier.

----------

## Helmering

Bezüglich Kopete & Hangouts weiß ich leider nicht Bescheid. Mit KDEPIM2 bin ich mittlerweile sehr zufrieden, das war sicherlich nicht immer so. Die Integration von Baloo ist m.E. gut gelungen, ich nutze sie recht häufig: Mein Standard Desktop ist "Search and Find", ein gesuchtes Stichwort hier in die Leiste eingeben und augenblicklich hat man eine meist treffende Auswahl passender Mails und relevanter Dokumente. Geht natürlich auch mittels Alt-F2.

Probleme in der letzten Vergangenheit hatte ich nur zwei:

1. Nach einem Update wollte Akonadi die Datenbank nicht mehr lesen; dieses war mittels eines SQL Befehls in der AkonadiKonsole behebbar.

2. Die Synchonisation des Google Kalenders brach mit einem segfault ab. Ein 

```
emerge -1ea @system @world
```

 ausgeführt in Folge des gcc-4.8.3 upgrades löste dieses Problem.

Ansonsten habe ich Akonadi auf einem externen MYSQL-Server (localhost) laufen, gefühlt ist das zuverlässiger und erleichtert die Wartung beispielsweise nach einem Rechnerabsturz.

Circa ein mal im Jahr läuft bei mir trotz "rolling upgrade" ein emerge -e @system @world auch aufgrund von Ungereimtheiten für die ich keine Lösung finde.

Gruss RalfLast edited by Helmering on Wed Dec 17, 2014 8:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe  jetzt mal Baloo ausprobiert. Scheint wirklich ganz gut zu funktionieren. Aber kmail lassen ich erstmal weg. Dieses ganze Kontakt Zeug nutze ich sowieso nicht.

----------

## musv

So, hab jetzt mal etwas getestet:

Installiert hab ich (auf Arch Linux) + Abhängigkeiten:

KAddressbook

KMail

Kontact

KOrganizer

KMail:

Konnte das Aussehen der Nachrichtenliste fast an Sylpheed Claws anpassen. Ein paar Dinge stören mich dabei:

Erster Start Start nach Booten: Dauert schon ein Stück, bis das Akonadi-Geraffel gestartet ist. 

Umschalten Text / HTML: Das Umschalten erfolgt (nach Aktivierung) über eine kleine hässliche Leiste am linken Rand der Nachricht. Claws Mail benutzt dazu am rechten Rand Symbole: HTML, Text, je ein Symbol pro Anhang. Find ich in Claws Mail besser gelöst.

Anzeige HTML als Text: Claws Mail kann HTML-Nachrichten als Text anzeigen. D.h. das HTML-Zeug wird rausgefiltert. Wenn ich z.B. eine Mail von Ebay bekomm, kann ich bei Claws-Mail die Nachricht als Text anzeigen lassen. Bei KMail seh ich da nur einen riesigen unansehnlichen Haufen HTML.

Bei KMail hat man noch ein lokales Konto, was vermutlich als Fallback und zur Zwischenspeicherung benutzt wird. Ist etwas verwirrend. 

Kontakte:

Konnte ich problemlos von meinem Google-Konto importieren, aber:

Die Adressen wurden nicht mit importiert.

Irgendwelche Änderungen, die ich im Kontact vorgenommen hatte, z.B. Eintrag löschen, wurden scheinbar nicht mit Google synchronisiert. Auf dem Smartphone war der Kontakt auch weiterhin vorhanden.

Das Ganze scheint da noch ziemlich unausgereift. Um irgendwelchen Kontokonflikten vorzubeugen, hatte ich auch das lokale Adressbuch entfernt und nur das Google-Konto aktiviert.

Kalender:

Funktioniert bisher soweit klasse. Ist hübsch gemacht. Synchronisiert auch problemlos. Gut gelungen. 

Fazit:

Also so nach den ersten Tests bin ich an dem Punkt:

Mail: Werd wohl bei Claws Mail bleiben. Sieht besser / übersichtlicher aus. Und die Nachrichtenaufbereitung ist einfach besser.

KAddressbook: Wäre halt schön gewesen, wenn man die Adressen über KAddressbook hätte pflegen können und sich dadurch das Gefummel am Handy zu ersparen. Will aber irgendwie zumindest bei mir nicht. 

KOrganizer: Da bin ich echt am überlegen, ob ich den jetzt verwende. Leider ist der Kalender bei Claws Mail ziemlich rudimentär.Ist die Frage, ob KOrganizer gegenüber dem Webfrontend große Vorteile bringt.

----------

## musv

Bin jetzt auf eine neue Anwendung gestoßen: KDEConnect

Damit kann man:

Dateien vom Handy auf den Rechner schicken ohne dieses eklige MTP

Mit Dolphin im Dateisystem des Handys browsen

Handy als Touchpad verwenden (Mauszeiger auf dem Rechner bewegen)

Handy als Fernbedienung für Multimediaplayer, z.B. VLC, die auf dem Rechner laufen

Popup im KDE, wenn eine SMS oder ein Anruf auf dem Handy reinkommt.

Bei Anrufannahme wird der Mediaplayer auf dem Rechner pausiert.

Akkufüllstand des Handys kann ins KDE-Systray integriert werden.

Klasse Idee, auch wenn ich bis auf die Datei-Sachen sonst nichts davon nutzen werd.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was ist denn daran neu, das gibt es doch schon lange  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Absolut genial das Teil. Noch dazu Kdepim und Android ist perfekt ins KDE integriert. Ich finde es super, wenn ich sofort sehe, was auf meiner Telefonzelle passiert, ohne sie in die Hand zu nehmen. Dateitransfer hat aber einen Nachteil gegenüber mtp: Es ist sehr langsam. Bei größeren Datenmenge lohnt es sich, das Kabel anzustöpseln.

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Dateitransfer hat aber einen Nachteil gegenüber mtp: Es ist sehr langsam. Bei größeren Datenmenge lohnt es sich, das Kabel anzustöpseln.

 

Versteh ich jetzt nicht. 

Ich hab heute KDE-Connect ausprobiert, musste dabei über VPN (lahme DSL-Verbindung zu meiner Fritzbox) Rechner und Smartphone verbinden. Dateiübertragung war eigentlich recht schnell. 

Im Gegensatz dazu hatte ich letztes Jahr mal versucht, per Kabel und MTP einfach nur mit Dolphin das Verzeichnis meiner Fotos auf dem Handy auszulesen. Das war 'ne Katastrophe. Schlechter als MTP geht eigentlich gar nicht. Bisher hab ich aufgrund dessen immer per SFTP-Server vom Rechner auf das Handy zugegriffen. 

Wurde MTP seit letztem Jahr soviel schneller gemacht?

----------

## Klaus Meier

mtpfs hat bei mir nie funktioniert. Hatte es dann immer mit simple-mtpfs gemacht. Solltest da mal simple-mtpfs oder go-mtpfs ausprobieren.

Und irgendwann hab ich dann mal rausbekommen, wie kio-mtp funktioniert. Damit läuft es wunderbar. Wenn du eine Benachrichtigung bekommst, dass da ein neues Device gefunden wurde, dann darfst du da nicht drauf klicken, dass geht nicht. Aber wenn du im Dolphin oder Konqueror auf das Device klickst, dann geht es.

Mit Kdeconnect habe ich Übertragungsraten zwwischen 1 und 2 MiB/s. Mit kio-mtp schaffe ich 20. Das eine ist halt Wlan, das andere Kabel.

----------

## musv

kio-mtp in Dolphin hatte ich verwendet. Aber von 20 mb/s war ich weit entfernt. Eventuell probier ich das bei Bedarf nochmal. Danke.

----------

